# Who has nice diy bottles?



## Mike (4/1/15)

Squeezey tips preferred to dripper lids, opaque preferred to clear. Don't mind shipping or even collecting if in Gauteng


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Mike said:


> Squeezey tips preferred to dripper lids, opaque preferred to clear. Don't mind shipping or even collecting if in Gauteng



Whenever you're in Pta-East give me a shout - I have a bag full, already cleaned in the ultra sonic bath (various sizes) - didn't threw them away as I know someone will want them someday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (4/1/15)

Johann to the rescue as ever! Will be later this week. What mg do you vape?


----------



## johan (4/1/15)

Mike said:


> Johann to the rescue as ever! Will be later this week. What mg do you vape?



I'm down to 12mg, what has that to do with empty bottles ?


----------



## Mike (4/1/15)

Was just curious of you'd been lowering at all. I'll inbox you as soon as I have a specific time that I can pop round!


----------

